

ASK HN:Why do the bad that stay bad, stay bad? - AntiSouless

If a company makes bad software, and it comes out to poor sales and poor reviews. But the concept is good.Wouldn't the company read the reviews and fix what reviewers complain about in preparation for the next version?
Like if your chat program is said to suck because  A B and C...Wouldn't you just provide A, B, C and D next time?
How can any software company just continue like this?
======
bhousel
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dunning%E2%80%93Kruger_effect>

